# Tunings for a seven string



## Zane (Jul 14, 2006)

I was wonder is their a tuning like drop D or C for the seven string where you could bar the fret and make a power chord? Also has anyone here tuned a seven string so the to top string where the same note CCGCFAD?
Probly stupid Q but its almost 12 at night and i dont have a guitar


----------



## bostjan (Jul 14, 2006)

Sure
low to high: AEADGBE (Jazz Standard Tuning) is like drop d


----------



## Zane (Jul 14, 2006)

Cool could i drop it down to a GDGCFAD
or would the seventh string get all sloppy on me?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 14, 2006)

Just use a very thick string and you can do it.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 14, 2006)

Double drop the bitch
FDADGBE

GET LOW MO FO

Not only can you get a full power chord with the DAD, but with the FD you can get an inverted one or what ever they call it.I dont it before I forget what notes it was it could be a G or some shit I dont know, but it worls bad ass on an 8 string or a 7 with a 27" neck. You can write some crazy shit with this tuning. And man does it shred.

If im wrong about the F then correct me, but I think its the F.

You know what I mean though, you take the bottom 6 string and make that drop D, and then you drop the top string so that you can make a two note power chord with that, since you dont need a 3rd when it is that low anyway.

Good Night


----------



## bostjan (Jul 14, 2006)

F is the minor third in D, G would work nicely

GDADGAD is a cool tuning for lots of open strings ringing.


----------



## Zane (Jul 14, 2006)

isnt that the folk guitar tuning with a six Plus the extra string??
Well what i was thinking is a tuning where i could do fast power chord movement like Soads guitarist Daron whats his face ,


----------



## bostjan (Jul 14, 2006)

Try GDGCFAD, a heavy string tuned to G is pushing the envelope, but it ought to be satisfactory.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 15, 2006)

If you can't get the G to intonate properly, ADADGBE is a good one.



bostjan said:


> F is the minor third in D, G would work nicely
> 
> GDADGAD is a cool tuning for lots of open strings ringing.



+1. I've wanted to try that tuning for a while, although I would have gone for a low A rather than a G.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 15, 2006)

bostjan said:


> F is the minor third in D, G would work nicely
> 
> GDADGAD is a cool tuning for lots of open strings ringing.



I agree.


----------



## Drew (Jul 15, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> If you can't get the G to intonate properly, ADADGBE is a good one.



I've actuallynever tried this with a G,but with a low A... The six string version is known as a great world/folk fingerstyle tuning, but kick up the gain to a niceTool-approved crunch, and it absolutely KILLS for metal rhythm if you're into lots of suspensions.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 15, 2006)

DGDGBE? Yeah, that is a great one.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2006)

I have always liked 

ADADFAD

D-minor tuning


----------

